# legal to resell decorated jeans?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry in advance if this is not the right place to post this thread. (if figured if anyone knew about this topic it would be the people here). here goes:

is it legal to say, buy a pair of levis, decorate it with stitching and rhinestones then resell them in a small retail shop? 

thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I add embroidery and rhinestones to many different brands of jeans all the time.
My customers bring me their jeans and I embellish them.
Don't know why it would be any different selling them in a retail store.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Jane, I don't see anything wrong with selling the embellished garments. That is basically what we are doing with the t-shirts isn't it???


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yes. you're right. just didn't know if there was something i should know about (legally) before i approach a couple of boutique owners in town. thanks!


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know why not you - We have some shops send us the stuff they can't get rid of and we put Rhinestones on them and out the door the stuff goes.


----------

